# new vip 922 not showing up on line so checked connection and have all but server???



## lt1z350 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am not getting a server connection on my 922. says internet ok and dhbc ok but server connection failed. So when I go on line I can see the 722 in the other room but cant watch any tv as the 922 isnt seen on line so not sling connected.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Have you tried resetting the 922? unplug the receiver and network wait a few minutes and re-start.


----------



## lt1z350 (Feb 19, 2011)

no not yet can tonight when i get home. i did try to reset the connection at the broadband page settings but can try to reset the whole thing tonight and see what happens.


----------



## lt1z350 (Feb 19, 2011)

turns out when I bypassed my router and went straight to the modem it is staying connected but I still cannot use the online (sling part) it isnt seeing the receiver on the web site so not what.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I assume you have logged in via your Dish account. What router, switch, whatever in the network are you using.


----------

